

Do customers pay for your B2B product in a cost center or a profit center? - moorage
http://matthewpaulmoore.com/post/50662524038/do-customers-pay-for-your-b2b-product-in-a-cost-center

======
zck
This article surprised me; normally you see advice that suggests only building
products for profit centers. Thinking of different techniques for the two
domains is a great idea.

~~~
moorage
Thanks zck :) Happy to continue the discussion here!

